# Rec for a Good Pair of Scissors



## mr drinky (May 23, 2011)

I'm looking for an around-the-house pair of scissors -- not cooking shears. Any recommendations for a good all-arounder? Or a good vendor if I want more specialized items later on?

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 23, 2011)

I have this one and its ok:
http://www.**************.com/vikish.html


----------



## mainaman (May 23, 2011)

Murray Carter sells white steel scissors that you can take a part and sharpen yourself on stones.
there might be other vendors too.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I'm looking for an around-the-house pair of scissors -- not cooking shears. Any recommendations for a good all-arounder? Or a good vendor if I want more specialized items later on?
> 
> k.


 

For the best cheapest pair of household shears I suggest *Kai*. 

There's other places that sell them besides that site though.


----------



## WildBoar (May 23, 2011)

You would think Dave M would carry scissors, so we would not have to go to that, uhm, other vendor's web site :sofa:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

Oh hey while we're talking scissors.....they are like knives in that they don't come very sharp and can be made a whole lot sharper so don't accept those factory edges!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> You would think Dave M would carry scissors, so we would not have to go to that, uhm, other vendor's web site :sofa:


 
Yeah really!


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh hey while we're talking scissors.....they are like knives in that they don't come very sharp and can be made a whole lot sharper so don't accept those factory edges!


 
I still haven't ordered mine either. Why don't you just do a group buy for us Dave  Just order half a dozen of these, sharpen them up, and sell them to us.







Description:
9 1/2" ERGONOMIX® SHEARS

KAI® model 5240 dressmaking style shears with a 4" cutting length

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I still haven't ordered mine either. Why don't you just do a group buy for us Dave  Just order half a dozen of these, sharpen them up, and sell them to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think those are the ones I got for Ryan.....his have green handles though.


----------



## mainaman (May 23, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I think those are the ones I got for Ryan.....his have green handles though.


 
those handles look green to me.
how good is the steel on those Kai scissors?


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2011)

Yep, I copied that from an older thread. Ryan likes them, so I wanted to get a pair for myself and them forgot about them again... They seem nice for XL hands.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2011)

9 1/2" ERGONOMIX® SHEARS

KAI® model 5240 dressmaking style shears with a 4" cutting length

The shear handles are ergonomically designed to place the hand in correct alignment for ease of cutting and are made of Santoprene®, a soft thermal rubber, that is chemically bonded to the blades to prevent contamination. The handles are also slightly larger than the 5210 for larger and gloved hands.

The blades are made of AU6 Japanese stainless steel with Vanadium giving them a Rockwell of 54 to 58 HRC. The shear blades are held together with a hex nylon-insert locknut that keeps the shears tight to prevent them from loosening up during use. 

Recommended uses:
For difficult to cut materials
Food safe for cutting up poultry, meats, and vegetables(FDA approved dyes in handles)
All fabrics, sewing, and trimming operations
Household use (shears are dishwasher safe)
Meets most hobby and craft needs
Gardening and floral arrangements

Typically last 2-3 times longer than other brands of Shears


----------



## mr drinky (May 23, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh hey while we're talking scissors.....they are like knives in that they don't come very sharp and can be made a whole lot sharper so don't accept those factory edges!



Does this mean I can ship them directly to you for sharpening? I am going to get the 9.5 ergonomix and also that small airline approved one.

k.


----------



## Tristan (May 23, 2011)

I need a group buy on kitchen shears that have been sharpened. Me me me. +1 vote


----------



## Potato42 (May 23, 2011)

I want my scissors customized with a sexy wooden handle.oke1::whistling::biggrin:





Edit; Would that be considered wa or western? Stefan or Dave?


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2011)

Now, there's a challenge. I just did some cake servers, but I think I will pass on the scissors 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

Oh hell no to rehandling! :bat:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Does this mean I can ship them directly to you for sharpening? I am going to get the 9.5 ergonomix and also that small airline approved one.
> 
> k.




You can shoot me a PM Karring.


----------



## Potato42 (May 24, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh hell no to rehandling! :bat:



aww you're no fun:razz:


----------



## swarfrat (May 24, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> For the best cheapest pair of household shears I suggest *Kai*....


 
_DAMN YOU, MARTELL!_

When I woke up this morning I was content. life was good.

Now I see more cutting tools I _*can't *_live without!




sr


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought my scissors yesterday. I just wanted to imagine Dave's face when he gets a box of scissors and he is trying to grind his own blades. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dang, I forgot all about those. Looks like Dave will get another box soon...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbsup2:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I still haven't ordered mine either. Why don't you just do a group buy for us Dave  Just order half a dozen of these, sharpen them up, and sell them to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't want to start a new thread with this, but just a quick update: Dave ordered these Kai shears for me and sharpened them before he sent them over. They are not only very comfortable for someone with XL hands, they are clearly also the sharpest shears/scissors (I keep forgetting the difference) I ever had. If you need that one pair of really reliable and sharp scissors around the house these are highly recommended. Probably not the first choice for the kitchen, though, because they do not come apart for cleaning. For that I was happy with the Messermeister kitchen shears, but now Dave spoiled me and I may have to look into alternatives there also. The Messermeisters are my shop shears right now anyway. Oh, I have no idea what the Kai shears cost since they were paid out of our bartering account, maybe Dave can chime in here.

Stefan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 10, 2012)

i don't know if dave would consider doing a group buy for these scissors but they are BANGIN!!!....plain and simple...ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey I'm glad to hear that you guys are digging those shears. They're really nothing fancy but are a pretty good bang for the buck upgrade to the normal household scissors.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 10, 2012)

Is the green material on those handles plastic or metal?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Is the green material on those handles plastic or metal?



It's "Santoprene®, a soft thermal rubber that's chemically bonded to the blades"


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 10, 2012)

I also have a pair that Dave sharpened. They are great, and I keep it in a special hidden place so that only I can use them. Otherwise, they end up in the 7-year-olds art drawer. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 9, 2012)

Btw, they have a 20% off sale at Kai until 14 October -- promo code is SALE.

K.


----------



## Ratton (Oct 10, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Btw, they have a 20% off sale at Kai until 14 October -- promo code is SALE.
> 
> K.



Thanks for the heads up on the 20% off!!!!!! Ordered today and saved myself $7.00.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang, I could have saved $7 if I had waited six months  But they are definitely a good buy, and with Dave's treatment I always smile a little bit when I cut things with them.

stefan


----------

